# How long..



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

*How long can he hold it?*

How long can a chi hold their pee, because they are being stubborn, without getting a bladder infection or anything else?

So far Yoshi hasn't peed in about 4 hours.. He normally every two hours, or even less. He won't pee when I put a shirt on him. He hates wearing them. I won't take it off of him just to let him pee. He has to realize that it's okay to pee with it on.


Also, since no one has read this yet, I might as well ask... How long is too long to have him in his carrier with me in stores and such without giving him water and letting him pee... The max so far has been about two hours.


----------



## The O' Riley Factor (May 31, 2006)

Well the books I've read say they can go about an hour longer then they are old. So since he is 3mths old I would say he can hold it about 4hrs or maybe a little longer like a half hour or so. Do you keep water down for him all day? I only give Riley water 4 times a day unless we are outside and it is really hot. That way you can time out is bathroom times better. They usually go about a half our after drinking water at that age. About the shirt that may take a little time Riley just started wearing a colar all day and he is 5 mths old he would just stand in his litter box and shake. Maybe just put the shirt on for little bit of time a day. I think Yoshi is just throwing a fit like I'm doing anything till you take this shirt off. He will get used to it just takes time.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think it's right to not leave water out all day. I only take it away about two hours before bedtimes so I know he will pee and poo before bed and then not for at least 7 hours.

I just took his shirt off of him... It was on him for about 5 hours.. He still hasn't gone pee, but who knows. Maybe he just didn't want to.

*edited* to change the first sentence. I believe in water out all day, I had too many words in there to make it seem like the opposite. lol


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I dunno ... Yoshi can hold her pee when she's asleep, from about 10 at night until 10 in the morning sometimes. Then she'll hold it until 2, then she'll go out again at 4 when my bf gets home, and then again one more time before bed, around 9 or 10, so ... I guess it varies how long she can hold it ^_^ And yeah, dogs should always have access to water, I would never take Yoshi's water away from her. I did before bed when she was a puppy and couldn't hold it as long, but now she can have some before bed and hold it until at least 9 or 10, so it's okay. They're supposed to always have access to water ... yeeeep


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omgosh you have to give your dog water more than that. i would never deprive my dog of water, they should be able to drink when they want.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

*Tiffany* said:


> omgosh you have to give your dog water more than that. i would never deprive my dog of water, they should be able to drink when they want.


Yeah, that's definitely not a good thing she's doing for her dog. (I edited my reply to her cause my wording was off... oops)


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i have never heard of someone doing that, its kind of strange. its like depriving a child of water...not good!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, that's not very good ... when puppy is thirsty, they should be able to have a drink. That's so important.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

water is essential to prevent dehydration. And in a little one it is more important than ever. I leave my water down all day. Plus I put vinegar in it, as it is good on the digestive system, and prevents fleas. Believe it or not vets around here are using my trick on that one. My puppies are used to it before they ever go to their new homes. I have bought dogs with fleas and had to immediatly bath them, but living in sand I never have a flea problem, and don't agree with flea meds when breeding, as I just don't want to chance it.

As far as holding it goes there could be one of a couple of things going on here. 1 he is stubborn. 2 he may have a UTI infection, in which it hurts to go, or 3 he may be going somewhere in the house and your not catching it, which happens more then not in puppies. 

On that note water needs to be down at all times. If flushes out their system. Think about it this way our bodies are made up of about 75% water. We can drink water anytime we want. A dog or puppy should have the same choice. I could see if the he is getting overweight that one might limit the food intake, but not the water. Water is very important.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

serina48723 said:


> water is essential to prevent dehydration. And in a little one it is more important than ever. I leave my water down all day. Plus I put vinegar in it, as it is good on the digestive system, and prevents fleas. Believe it or not vets around here are using my trick on that one. My puppies are used to it before they ever go to their new homes. I have bought dogs with fleas and had to immediatly bath them, but living in sand I never have a flea problem, and don't agree with flea meds when breeding, as I just don't want to chance it.
> 
> As far as holding it goes there could be one of a couple of things going on here. 1 he is stubborn. 2 he may have a UTI infection, in which it hurts to go, or 3 he may be going somewhere in the house and your not catching it, which happens more then not in puppies.
> 
> On that note water needs to be down at all times. If flushes out their system. Think about it this way our bodies are made up of about 75% water. We can drink water anytime we want. A dog or puppy should have the same choice. I could see if the he is getting overweight that one might limit the food intake, but not the water. Water is very important.



Yoshi went about thirty minutes after I took the shirt off him. Trust me, he was just being stubborn, lol. Also, he is 100% potty trained and he will not go anywhere but his pee pad (thank god, right). Also, I never have my eye off of him unless he's in his cage or crate.

I carry around a bottle of water to give him some every hour or so when i'm out with him, but that's the only time he doesn't have access to water, so all of that was directed at The O'Riley Factor I hope.


----------

